# Substituting Sugar with Honey Ratio



## BaccusIsWine (May 1, 2011)

If I want to Sub the Sugar for Honey in a recipe whats the Ratio pound for pound? Thanks


----------



## docanddeb (May 1, 2011)

As with anything, it depends on what else is in the recipe. Certain fruits add more sugar than others, and it depends on how high you want your starting SG. Best to find a similar recipe and then always start low and add more sugar according to your hydrometer reading. Even honey to honey is a little different.
I would do a google search, or check jack keller for a basic recipe with sugar. The nutrient needs are different between honey and sugar.

Debbie


----------



## BaccusIsWine (May 1, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> As with anything, it depends on what else is in the recipe. Certain fruits add more sugar than others, and it depends on how high you want your starting SG. Best to find a similar recipe and then always start low and add more sugar according to your hydrometer reading. Even honey to honey is a little different.
> I would do a google search, or check jack keller for a basic recipe with sugar. The nutrient needs are different between honey and sugar.
> 
> Debbie



Thanks. After Some hunting on Keller's Site I found its 1.25 lb of honey to 1lb of sugar.


----------



## docanddeb (May 1, 2011)

Just make sure you don't start with that much.... you don't want to have to add water to make it drinkable!! SG 1.080 - 1.090 works well.

Debbie


----------



## JasonH (May 1, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Just make sure you don't start with that much.... you don't want to have to add water to make it drinkable!! SG 1.080 - 1.090 works well.
> 
> Debbie



This is really good advice. Make sure to follow your SG and never add sugar or honey all at once. If you accidently over shoot and have to add water, you lessen the quality of your wine.


----------



## Luc (May 2, 2011)

Honey consist of about 80% sugar and about 20% water.

So to get the ratio right you should multiply the amount of sugar needed by:
1.25

So when a recipe asks for 2 kilo sugar (2000 gram) you would need to add 2 x 1.25= 2.5 kilo (2500 gram) honey.

Luc


----------

